# Romantically speaking, do you prefer Fs or Ts?



## magicraine (Jan 10, 2011)

F would be good for me as an F, dont think i work well with T
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Dec 18, 2010)

Fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I love me a Feeler


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> I love me a Feeler


That sounds pervy.


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I think I prefer T's to F's, probably to balance me out, but I would definitely need a developed F side.

My last ex is a strong T with very little or no F developed... strong P too, with absolutely NO respect to attendance or punctuality... so I would need to be with someone who knows how to show up when they're supposed to and to generally be on time.


----------



## peacemelody (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure I've ever been with an F type. But I tend to go for my opposite, so T's...drive me insane I gotta say! And they can't stand how irrational I can be. So what I am drawn to, and what actually "works" are two very different things for me. I'm always looking for someone to balance me out, but it ends up that they want to change me and make me more logical and less emotional. And I'm big on accepting people for who they are, and being true to myself, so conflict abounds! Heart people are way more my thing, whether E or I.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I prefer F types because it's easier for me to relate to F's on an emotional level usually and they are more likely to understand my sensitivity and I prefer people with similar sensitivities to me. Obviously not all F's fit this criteria for me, though, and it depends on the specific person.


----------



## mimisea (Mar 23, 2011)

I am 0% T so I think the gap could be too extreme.


----------



## Frog (May 11, 2011)

I'm most attracted to feelers, but I can't help but feel that if I were to go long-term with one, we would be WAY out of the loop and pretty ineffective. Defintely N. I think I found a T girl recently, and I find her more intriguing than I expected I would. Maturity and balance seal the deal, though. Ironic, as I am neither mature nor balanced


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

I would like INTJ's as romantic partners: Tertiary Fi, organized, logical, and usually into my interests.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I think a F type would be cool but both of the women i have been attracted to in my life were INTX, and they are great ^^


----------



## Nicholas O (May 25, 2011)

I'm surprised by how many like us Ts. I tend to prefer a F myself, but someone who isn't overly emotional (i.e. not too strong F)


----------



## Mei (Feb 5, 2011)

F. Definitely Fs.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

wanderingone said:


> i feel like there's always this level of disconnect when i try and get close to T's. even if we understand each other pretty well, there's still something not quite there. on the other hand, i've felt nearly psychic connections to a number of other NF's almost immediately after meeting them. i've been surprised before, and i'm sure i will be again, but i don't think i can get close enough to a T for a real relationship.


This is exactly my experience. While I've connected with T's before, there was always a barrier there. I love their thoughts and different way of approaching the world, but I always end up feeling that I'm speaking a soul language, and they're speaking from their minds. With F's, I've ran into connections that seemed to bind us from a depth and level that a T was incapable of. Particularly NF's....


----------



## YellowAnt (Apr 12, 2011)

A dominant F w/ a highly developed T. Some semblance of balance is always a good thing.


----------



## Petals (May 9, 2011)

I too prefer dating NT guys. 

I dated an ENFP for about 14 months when I was 19/20ish... It was awesome at first - we just GOT each other... and then it descended into NF emo land. Fights, crazy emotional dumb stuff, drama, etc. 

The guys since him have all been NTs. (Still some drama but overall much healthier.)

I am a big fan of the NTPs first and foremost. Ne is so sexy. INTJs come in behind with their awesome Ni abilities... and ENTJs... I just simply don't "get". Too far removed I think. 

I have nothing against NF males - but I just know for myself that I need someone to ground my emotions a bit or I will go fly a kite to NF land and never leave. Plus, me being all Fi, I like the fact that NTs typically only deeply care about a select few people. I like giving them a fun place to be a bit emotional and snuggly...


----------



## IcarusDreams (Apr 23, 2011)

Petals said:


> I too prefer dating NT guys.
> 
> I dated an ENFP for about 14 months when I was 19/20ish... It was awesome at first - we just GOT each other... and then it descended into NF emo land. Fights, crazy emotional dumb stuff, drama, etc.
> 
> ...


I wholly understand your viewpoint.  I don't mean to insult you in any way or fashion, but I think your earlier troubles were more about maturity than personality type incompatibilities. Mature Fs are awesome!  They can coexist together most happily, and help each other when their emotions go haywire (which doesn't have to be often, BTW.) Being detached is hard for me to understand, because I guess that's how I see things; caring is my business, and business is good. Take care!


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

I used to say NT but now a well developed and healthy NF will do just fine. TPs seem pretty cool.


----------



## Ludendorff (May 30, 2011)

There are pros and cons. Pros for feeling: good counter balance to my thinking, allows me to understand my own emotions better and connect at a more personal level. Cons- cannot relate to them, especially the Extroverted ones leave me baffled. Sort of vice-versa for thinkers.


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Ludendorff said:


> There are pros and cons. Pros for feeling: good counter balance to my thinking, allows me to understand my own emotions better and connect at a more personal level. Cons- cannot relate to them, especially the Extroverted ones leave me baffled. Sort of vice-versa for thinkers.



Kinda agree. To each their own, but extraverted feelers are overwhelming for me. I prefer more subdued or introverted feelers. Maybe because I'm HSP, EXFX would pummel me emotionally with their extroverted feeling energy.


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

I think that Fs are usually more romantic, whereas Ts are more straightforward. No preference, because there's pros and cons to both. 

That being said, the healthiest types would probably have a balance of both. Extremes (of any kind) are not good.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not really sure how much difference it makes. I've only dated ExFPs and an ENTP (still dating in fact). I have to say that the one thing that drives me most crazy about my current relationship and also drove me crazy with past relationships is that my partners all seem to find it impossible to be proactive in the relationship. I get a bit sick of vague promises and them talking about plans and things they want that they forget to do anything about. Case in point, have had arguments with current girlfriend because she never actually arranges anything that she says she wants to, I'm tired of always doing it myself. I'm not sure if this is a J vs P clash or just that they're a bit selfish and flaky (which is how I find myself perceiving their actions, or lack thereof, after it happens time and time again), I can't conceive how someone can find it so difficult to just decide something every once in a while if they like the other person and claim to want to spend time with them.

Basically the above thing bothers me much more than F vs T clash since I've not seen much difference in terms of relating to each other emotionally. I don't mind explaining myself when they don't get me, which has happened for both F and T partners and they've all had their irrational moments, as have I, which we can talk through.


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure which type fits this, but I don't want do most of the calling, nor do I want to initiate plans all the time, either with friends or SOs. Why must I do all the work?


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

F for me. =-)


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

T with a well developed F would be not so baddish, I think.


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

Feeler ladies for the win! 

They say all the romantic things (well, the N-Feelers). I like to be a natural personality here - flat out INFP. I don't want to bring logic or insensitivity in love ever! In romance, let me be me, and the feelers more than accept that. 

I love conversations with other NFs and there is no way 5% of our conversations can carry into dialogues with Thinkers...

Nonetheless, I've dated only 1 thinker (INTP) and had several opportunities with others (ENTJ, ISTJ). Not my cup of tea... 

However, my best friends are Thinkers...


----------

